# Now lost all head scales...



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Well. Basch is worse today, by a lot. Thanks for all the help ugh

I have a feeling he's going to die. Great.

This thread has all the specs of the tank, etc. Please refer to that as well as the pictures from yesterday:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66274

He's deteriorated really badly in only a day.

The only new things are that:
-I did a couple of very large changes/vacuums. He was in QT for that.
-He's in QT, .5 gallons, with some AQ salt. I cant measure exactly how much, but its about .5tsp.
-He's in a dark spot.
-Temp is around 77-5
-He's slightly bloated, idk why.
-His brother and tank mate is fine.
-He is pale and lethargic.

This is what I woke up to:


























































Please, someone. Help my boy. Idk why I never get replies on the threads I create, but I really need help now.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks raw and painful. I think you're doing the right thing for him. It's really up to him to bounce back. I would suggest is a bit less salt. It could be irritating the wound. I'd go 1/4 tsp for half a gallon.

You could try BettySplendens chart for illnesses. She's a betta breeder so she's knowledgeable. For reddening on or under the skin; open sores, she recommends Melafix, Tetracycline, Furacyn, or MarOxy and suggests it could be a bacterial infection. 

Here's the link... http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=930

I'm sorry you're not getting replies. But you know we're not vets and it's hard to recommend treatment when you're not sure what it is exactly.  I hope he feels better.


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

The following is just a guess:

The lost scales and bloating could be a sign of septicemia (severe bacterial infection). If not treated immediately, this could lead to full-blown dropsy. I could consider an antibiotic treatment since aquarium salt doesn't seem to be doing much. You could try Jungle Anti-Bacteria Medicated Fish Food, or treat with Mardel’s Maracyn and Maracyn-Two in combination (since it could be gram positive or gram negative bacteria). I hope he recovers!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have only what would equal 6-8 small pieces of salt in there :c
Ill look into some of those meds, though I only have a really awful walmart to go to, and they dont have much. I cant get to the store until late tomorrow... Wrooo :,c

He's a little more perky atm- Im going to take him out of the half gallon QT and into his bag and float him because I cant heat that QT at all, and dont want to further compromise him with cold..

And I know, its just frustrating to see lots of views and no comments, even not for a diagnosis but things like what you said about the salt, just as reassurance. It makes you feel better...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I know, it sucks when they're sick. Fish can be a real challenge to diagnose. And they're our babies. Pick yourself up some measuring spoons at Walmart. It'll make things easier. 

If you have the money, you can usually overnight meds from amazon.com. It's a thought anyhow. But he might do fine with clean water, salt, and some warm wishes.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

i really hope ur baby gets better... nd i really dont know crap but jus as a guess i was reading somewhere about this cotton somethin... ne way its an ifection so if he was my fish i would jus try to get him some of that medicine for the gram pos nd gram neg infections and see if that helps... Sorry that idk nothin but i really do hope he starts feelin better...


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

gonna send u some sites and reading to check out...


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

in the 6th picture it looks like the scales on his body are a little raised too.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

u said it looks like his scales are missing or raised... i cant see the pix on my work comp... but if they r missing he may be rubbing and itch so i could be fungal also


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope not, Cjay... In person it really doesnt appear as such, though.

He has, sad to say, a small bit of clear, almost jelly-like whiteish growth on one part of his head...Only visible with a flash light....

I initially thought this might have been from his new piece of drift wood, which may have been rough and he rubbed some of them off.

Im going to try to get some sorta antibacterial something from the store tomorrow. Even if I over night it, the stupid fools that sort my dorm mail would delay it from getting to me for a few extra days...

He seems in fair spirits in his QT bag with the AQ salt in it. The temp is around 77' atm, and alle is even building me a nest. Theyre flaring every so often, too.

I have medicine, too, that has formalin and malachite green in it...is that helpful?

I dont want baschy to die, I have no clue what this is.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

just keep an eye on him... he a strong lil fish so hell be ok til u can get him some meds in the morning... he might not even need them if hes perkin up in the salt water... keep us updated


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think that formalin or malachite green would be helpful. I'm guessing that it is bacterial. 

http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

It could be columnaris if the red area starts growing white fuzz. I saw missing scales, then barely seen white (only from an angle), then fuzz. 

Here's a link for columnaris treatment. 

http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm

If it is columnaris, you need a gram negative antibiotic, such as maceryn II.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That MIGHT be his slime coat coming in, that jelly-like stuff. But I'm not an expert. That's just a guess on my part. Columnaris is usually very fuzzy, like cotton.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, because it truly isnt "fuzzy" or cottony in the least- Id imagine with an open wound something would develop atop it, so here's hoping for slime coat...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I've put a bubble stone/airrator in his QT Baggie.. I have a feeling that, if this isnt a bacterial infection *now, it has the ability to become one, and know that extra oxygen will discourage progression..Here's hoping.

And thanks everyone who has posted or pm'd me. I have* read everything, though I may not always post a reply.

I want to not comment on anything unless to clarify to avoid people coming up with unlikley results.. Know what I mean. But really, I appreciate you all helping us out, it means a lot, more than you know.

Also, as per OFL's advice (craaappp that her computer's having trouble..):
He'll get 100% changes each day (wouldve anyway)
Im upping his dosage of AQ salt to much higher dose; I dont know how much water is in his QT bag, but I can go up to 3tsp/gallon, so itll be more than it currently is.
Im not going to allow the temp to get much higher than 75-6', much to Alle's displeasure, Im sure. Hah...

If I can manage to get my hands on it, Ill treat both the QT and Alle with decaf green tea, so long as basch makes it to tomorrow evening. Ill also get whatever I can at walmart, though I know they have very little.

I think* they have the stuff in the dark blue bottles, prima or melafix.. If they do, should I give that a shot? I feel like its all theyre gonna have.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't know much about illness's in fish. But I hope he gets better.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

kathstew said:


> I'm sorry I don't know much about illness's in fish. But I hope he gets better.


Thanks, hun. I couldnt bear to lose him. He's such a wonderful creature, he deserves to stay with us for so much longer.. :,c


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

So have you figured out yet what may have caused it? I see he is (was) in a divided tank. could he maybe got his head stuck between the diver and glass? Maybe even his room mate picked at his head if so? I dunno if it is glued in or not.... I dunno my boys head been turning gray and Im thinking it is cause they keep rubbing against the divider trying to get at each other. As far as treatment goes Im sorry PewPew I cant help there


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No, there's no space to do that, and to be honest- theyre "used" to eachother. They dont flare much and keep to themselves. I think, if it were to be an object that hurt him,it was him being a derp and rubbing/wedging into his driftwood, which was set up to have spaces to swim through because he's very playful.

:,c I hope he makes it tonigghhhtttt ....


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> No, there's no space to do that, and to be honest- theyre "used" to eachother. They dont flare much and keep to themselves. I think, if it were to be an object that hurt him,it was him being a derp and rubbing/wedging into his driftwood, which was set up to have spaces to swim through because he's very playful.
> 
> :,c I hope he makes it tonigghhhtttt ....


Okay well after he recovers give him a stern talking to for scaring his momma! *hugs*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*hug hug* :,c <3 If he pulls through, Im giving this creature a HUG.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

As to the Pima, Mela stuff, I wouldn't use it. Hopefully the salt will help enough with the wound recovery. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya. As long as he's somewhat active and not just laying unresponsive on the bottom (and it sounds like he's nowhere near that bad) then there's lots of room to hope.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are interested in using medications I would consider PMing Thunderloon. He or she (I have never really thought about whether Thunderloon was a guy or girl?) uses medications a lot and is very knowledgable about them. Whereas OFL is all natural.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ofl Is having computer issues... And I'm not sure if I can get most medicines anyway, curse small towns...
As of this morning, his head appears to be healing, though he is still bloated and from it his scales ate becoming slightly raised. Not dropsy raised, but raised...
I'm going to look into perhaps anti parasitic medicines, and if available a broad spectrum anti biotic to help with his head, considering how large an injury it is :,c


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Basch passed away today..I came back from class and he was gone. ;____;


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no! D: I'm so so sorry.  My heart aches for you. Take care of yourself today, some tlc would be nice.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Every story is supposed to have a happy ending  I was reading through this thread from the beginning and was hoping he was recovering or had fully recovered by the end (( My condolences :'(


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ill try. Lots of stupid drama coming from a few people who have taken it upon themselves to hate me today, so its just making things worse.
Poor Baschy :,(...


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss! Just think what a wonderful life Basch lived in with your great care. There are a lot of bettas that are jealous!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn, This ending brought tears to my eyes, for real.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You tried really hard. In the end that's all we can do. I'm so sorry he didn't make it.


----------



## danadances (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your little fishy <3


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Just started to read through the thread... thought things were looking up... reading this thread was harder than Pineapple and Comet dying on the same day.. so sorry... :,(


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry that you lost Basch. =(


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Issokies, guys :,c <3


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss. I can tell her was your baby. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Nooooooo! D';
He's too pretty and awesome... D> I'm so sorry... And now I feel a bit worse for falling asleep at my laptop and not posting his picture last night... I'm definitely dedicating that picture of him later today. Poor Basch... and poor you. *hugs*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank You :,( I still miss him terribly. I appreciate all the support from everyone, its very kind of you <3


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh no! I was hoping he would be better by the end of the thread, as well, but it turns out that is not so. Give yourself some time, and hopefully you can fix whatever happened to him so no future boys will have the same problem.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im checking out Alle obsessively each day to make sure he's okay :c


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know the feeling. Good luck and enjoy your other boy!


----------

